# We Do Lines...at the bar



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Our guys striped at this sports bar the other night.

It was really weird striping inside.

Beer tasted great at the end of the night.

Tom

www.wedolines.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool dude. Sweet job.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

That's unique! Did you do the numbers too?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

That's looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool, I always enjoying doing something a little different than the norm.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Numbers too. It was nice, something different.

Thanks


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting job. Looks cool though! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hilarious thread title to boot.


----------

